# using the distaff



## Susan n' Emily in TN (May 10, 2002)

Hey all, I have been reading Katie Turners book on the great wheel. She mentioned using the distaff for wool, so I pulled out the distaff for my Louet S10 and loaded it up. It really looks neat, and I am tickled to use a piece of the wheel I never thought I would. Susan

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2607128141/

can't get the photo to post, sorry for the link.....


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Susan, when we still lived in Arkansas and I did living history events in period costume, I used a hand held distaff that I made when I was spinning on a drop spindle. Several of my antique Saxony wheels have distaffs and I've used them for their original intended purpose--spinning flax. There is much to be said about the benefits of having prepared fiber in quantity right at hand, rather than dragging it across your lap where the new kitten might be attracted to it. Ask me how I know!


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

NICE! I've been debating the use of a wristaff - I have lost more wool lately to couch cushions....any suggestion on who you like for wrist helds?

Andrea


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

The "Dictator for Life" of our spinning group in Greensboro taught a lovely flax session and showed us her distaff made from a bush or small tree limb. She recommended hunting out a branch in the winter and then carefully tyeing the branches so they form a long, deep "cup". This then will hold it's shape later when you cut the branch. She then rolled the flax around it. I saw a very neat Romanian Youtube film that used a distaff. I'll go try to find the address.

eta:[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2iY4VFDiZI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2iY4VFDiZI[/ame]


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

When I spun walking around the Ren Faire last fall, I used a wristaff. Thought about using a 'regular' long distaff tucked into my belt as I've seen in so many paintings and illustrations, but in the end settled for what I already had.

On the little flax wheel is an unusual distaff - kinda the shape Liese describes above. Right now, the extra bobbins are resting on its spindles .


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Liese...AWESOME video! Thanks!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Liese what a beautiful movie. Thank you for posting the link. It is so interesting that that woman is sitting sideways to the orifice of her wheel. Don't you all wish we lived in a community where we could all go over to each others house to do fiber things like that? That would be so great. Think of all that we could accomplish as a community. Wow!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah, that's a beautiful place and everything but I'm glad I have all my teeth -LOL!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

And here I was thinking it was so nice that they all accepted each other as they were, toothless and everything  LOL!!!


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

I'm proud of my washing machine! Even my old Maytag wringer washer beats a stump and a bat! 

Don't you wish there were an English translation!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Marchwind said:


> And here I was thinking it was so nice that they all accepted each other as they were, toothless and everything  LOL!!!


Being toothless is probably a norm there, but I'll accept you just the way you are, if you'll accept me -warts and all! LOL :buds:

By the way, I said it was a filmed in Romania but miswrote -it's Serbia. I'm all for a community of spinsters but I think we'll need slightly better housing - not bigger just more wind proof! And a big barn to hold all the stash.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I don't know Serbia gets some pretty severe weather I'd bet. I like the minimalists effect of the place. Didn't you take a gander of all those out buildings? Lots of room for stash. Besides we would probably need it for insulation when not in use :cute:


----------

